# RAF AIR FORCE LIST BY MONTH/YEAR



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have no idea what to do with this. As the title says, these books are a monthly report of personal, bases etc. including Overseas. Also included, promotions, awards, stores etc. The books go from Jan.'38 to Jul.'45
1938 - Air Force lists > Air Force list > Monthly - British Military lists - National Library of Scotland
This is the index of January 1938....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 7, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I have no idea what to do with this. As the title says, these books are a monthly report of personal, bases etc. including Overseas. Also included, promotions, awards, stores etc. The books go from Jan.'38 to Jul.'45
> 1938 - Air Force lists > Air Force list > Monthly - British Military lists - National Library of Scotland
> This is the index of January 1938....
> 
> ...


Just saw on the forums page it's your birthday. Well happy birthday!!! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you Michael


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice find there George and Happy Birthday to you


----------

